# Arctic Radiator in Corsair Obsidian 500D Front  verbauen. Schrauben zu kurz?



## Actros2018 (21. Juni 2020)

Guten Tag,
ich habe mir von Corsair das Obsidian 500D RGB SE Gehäuse bestellt. In dieses möchte ich von Arctic den Liquid Freezer II 360 Radiator in die Front verbauen. Anstatt der Lüfter des Radiators würde ich gerne die vom Gehäuse nehmen. Bei dem Radiator waren 30mm lange Schrauben dabei, passen die denn? Habe das Gehäuse leider noch nicht. Habe aber schon gesehen, dass die Schrauben durch das Bracket die Lüfter in den Radiator sollen und befürchte dass diese zu kurz sind.


----------



## RD500YPVS (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo Actros2018 ,
die Schraubenlänge sollte auf jeden Fall reichen, da alle gängigen Lüfter eine Tiefe von 25 mm haben, sowohl die von Arctic als auch die Corsair.
Dir Blechstärke beträgt bei den Gehäusen durch die , die Lüfterschrauben müssen ist in der Regel zwischen 0,8 und 1,5 mm, da sollt noch ausreichend Platz zum verschrauben sein.

Ich denke jedoch, dass die Arcticlüfter der P-Serie mit ihrem hohen statischen Druck für die AIO besser geeignet sind als die, Corsair Gehäuselüfter.
Den Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 habe ich in den PC meines Sohnes eingebaut, und die Lüfter sind so gut wie nicht zu hören.


----------



## Actros2018 (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo RD500YPVS,
erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort und den Tipp mit den Lüftern. Ich möchte aber die schöne Optik von dem Gehäuse erhalten und werde deshalb erstmal die Corsairlüfter ausprobieren. Diese werde ich dann aber auch an den Corsair Commander Pro anschließen und separat steuern. Da ja beim Arctic Freezer leider alles über einen Anschluss durchgeschliffen wird.


----------

